# Heineken ad



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Have a look at the new Heineken ad to brighten your day.
HEINEKEN


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Yup - this is a cracker :lol: 

Gerald


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Yeah, weren't some of those shoes to die for :lol:


----------

